# Slimline vs Slimline Pro



## mson (Dec 5, 2011)

Greetings All,

I did a search and did not find much on any past threads discussing Slimline Pro.


I am curious about the Slimline Pro that Penn Stae has on their site.


_" Slimline Pro Pen Kits are beefed up Slimline styles with precision click mechanism & 8mm tubes. Available in 24kt Gold, Black Titanium or Brushed Satin. Or choose the 8 Kit Sampler Special to try them all. "
_
They use an 8mm drill and different bushing than the slim line.

Are you familier with the Pro ???

thanks
martin


----------



## Whaler (Dec 5, 2011)

I have done several of the Slim pros and like the kit. The big advantage to it is that it uses a Parker refill rather than the crappy Cross.


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Dec 5, 2011)

I like them, haven't had any come back because of issues. A lot of people like click pens and when I get around to making a pen for me it will be a slimline pro.http://www.penturners.org/photos/index.php?n=11886


----------



## Fibonacci (Dec 5, 2011)

I made one for my mom earlier this year.  I liked the assembly and the feel.

She has been happy with it, but she is not terribly picky.


----------



## Gary Beasley (Dec 5, 2011)

They are great kits but if you like swapping CBs, leaving them out, and other creative transformations you won't like them as the centerband is integral to holding the pen together.


----------



## its_virgil (Dec 5, 2011)

Not quite so true. :wink::biggrin: The CB/coupler can be modified and the pen can be made into a one piece similar to the long clicker from CSUSA. The blank lengths can be played with also. I have played with this pen a lot. It was once called the jell writer pro. Take a look at this article: http://www.redriverpens.com/pdf files/click pen.pdf

I just don't like the black line clips at all. I don't use slimlines with the black line clips. But, that is another story. 

Do a good turn daily!
Don



Gary Beasley said:


> They are great kits but if you like swapping CBs, leaving them out, and other creative transformations you won't like them as the centerband is integral to holding the pen together.


----------



## 76winger (Dec 5, 2011)

I've made several of them now. Great pens and they work very well.


----------



## Smitty37 (Dec 5, 2011)

*made one*

My wife likes the one I made for her...she likes the gel refills too but they don't last too long.  It seems more reliable than some of the clickers and maybe a bit quieter.


----------



## Phil Hansen (Dec 7, 2011)

+1 to 'Don Ward aka its_virgil's reply. I do not like centerbands and I followed Dons tutorials and with a few emails have had great results with non centerband pens. Phil


----------



## JRay8 (Dec 7, 2011)

the few i made i could not get to work properly. i had to remove the spring under the button or it would not click at all.


----------



## Smitty37 (Dec 7, 2011)

*entirely different pen*

The only relationship to the slimline is the name.  Different tube size, different centerband, different advance/retract mechanism and different finished size.  Actually quite a bit larger than a slimline.  I've made a couple and they are pretty decent.


----------



## chris63 (Dec 8, 2011)

pro is a great pen just putting together can be  a challange the first time or two, be sure and put the nib on pen and dont remove or brass goes in to far ruined pen that way...


----------



## Tage (Dec 8, 2011)

How are the click mechanisms on them?  The reason I ask is that I've always been happy with the Gatsby click (only problem with one was when one was dropped directly on the click mechanism on a tile floor!).  However.....I've just completed 8 of the Power Pens they came out with and had to pirate parts from two extra kits I bought.  The length of the sleeve, click mech, and center band seem a little too long for the tube (trying to be extra careful when barrel trimming) and the mech can get crushed in the tube.  Also, the click is not really smooth on them.

I have several Slimline Pros to try, and have been apprehensive since the difficulty with the Power pen.


----------



## Smitty37 (Dec 8, 2011)

*Not necessarily the same*



Tage said:


> How are the click mechanisms on them? The reason I ask is that I've always been happy with the Gatsby click (only problem with one was when one was dropped directly on the click mechanism on a tile floor!). However.....I've just completed 8 of the Power Pens they came out with and had to pirate parts from two extra kits I bought. The length of the sleeve, click mech, and center band seem a little too long for the tube (trying to be extra careful when barrel trimming) and the mech can get crushed in the tube. Also, the click is not really smooth on them.
> 
> I have several Slimline Pros to try, and have been apprehensive since the difficulty with the Power pen.


 They are not necessarily the same because the Power pen seems to have a wider band.  

The Slimline Pro has been around for years and is reputed to have a good click action.


----------



## Tage (May 4, 2012)

Not to hijack this thread, but it's been awhile.  I had ordered 8 slimline pros back in November, made a few late December and then tried another tonight.  I don't know, maybe it's me (in fact I'm sure it is), but I've had a 50% failure rate on the clicker.  It just doesn't operate smoothly and then gets stuck in the open position.  The pen can't be disassembled to fix the problem.  I know that tube length tolerance on the upper tube has to be perfect, however, I'm sure on this last one that I didn't take any length off when barrel trimming.  I'm wondering if I pressed the pen coupler into the tip end too much (as a previous poster mentioned), although I just pressed that into the ridge that stops it.  Very frustrating.  Although I don't love the looks of this pen, people seem to like a click pen.  Maybe I'll try the long click from CSUSA.  Rant over.....carry on.


----------



## InvisibleMan (May 4, 2012)

Haven't tried the pen, but the Pencils have worked great for me.


----------



## Tage (May 5, 2012)

chris63 said:


> pro is a great pen just putting together can be a challange the first time or two, be sure and put the nib on pen and dont remove or brass goes in to far ruined pen that way...


 
I went back and tried this with the last two I had and they both worked fine, so maybe that's the answer.


----------

